# 150حركة رهيبة لاختصارات الكيبورد



## Molka Molkan (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*
يا الله نبدا نتعلم سوى ....




ctrl+d امر يجعل برنامج التصفح يحفظ الصفحة المعروضة الي المفضلة 


Ctrl + F9 : فتح قوسين جاهزين


ctrl+b يمكن لك ترتيب ملف المفضلة عن طريق هذا الامر


ctrl+f يمكن لك بحث في البرنامج عن الكلمة 


ctrl+s حفظ العمل الذي قمت به 


ctrl+shift يجعل مؤشر الكتابة يذهب الى اليسار 


ctrl+shift يجعل المؤشر يذهب الى اليمين 


alt+f4 أمر مفيد يقوم بإغلاق النوافذ 


alt+esc يمكنك التنقل من نافذة الى نافذة 


alt+tab امر مفيد جداً لك اذا كان هنالك نوافذ كثيرة مفتوح يمكنك اختيار النافذة المطلوبة 


alt+shift اليسار يحول الكتابة من العربي الى انجليزي 


alt+shift اليمين يحول الكتابة من انجليزي الى عربي 


f2 امر مفيد وسريع يمكنك من تغير اسم ملف محدد


Shift + E : الضمة 


Shift + X : السكون 


Shift + Q : الفتحة 


Shift + A : الكسرة 


ذ + Shift : الشدة 


Shift + Z : المدة 


Shift + W : تنوين فتح 


Shift + S : تنوين كسرة 


Shift + R : تنوين ضم 


Shift + T : لإ 


Shift + G : لأ 


Shift + Y : إ 


Shift + H : أ 


Shift + N : آ 


Shift + B : لآ 


Shift + V : { 


Shift + C : ** 


Shift + F : ] 


Shift + D : [ 


Shift + J : تمديد الحرف 


Ctrl + C : نسخ 


Ctrl + X : قص 


Ctrl + V : لصق 


Ctrl + Z : تراجع 


Ctrl + A : تعليم الملف 


Shift + U : فاصلة معكوسة 


Ctrl + ESC : قائمة المهام( ابـدا )


Ctrl + Enter : ابتداء صفحة جديدة 


Ctrl + Shift : لغة عربية ( يمين ) 


Ctrl + Shift : لغة إنجليزية ( يسار ) 


Ctrl + 1 : مسافة مفردة 


Ctrl + 5 : مسافة سطر ونصف 


Ctrl + 2 : مسافة مزدوجة 


Ctrl + G : الانتقال إلى صفحة 


Ctrl + END : الانتقال إلى نهاية الملف 


Ctrl + F5 : تصغير نافذة الملف 


Ctrl + F6 : الانتقال من ملف لأخر 


Ctrl + F2 : معاينة الصفحة قبل الطباعة 


= + Ctrl : تكبير وتصغير درجة واحدة 


F4 : تكرار أخر عملية 


Alt + Enter : تكرار أخر عملية 


Ctrl + Y : تكرار أخر عملية


Shift + F10 : تعداد نقطي ورقمي 


F12 : حفظ بأسم 


Shift + F12 : حفظ الملف 


Ctrl + Home : أول المستند 


Ctrl + End : أخر المستند 


Shift + F1 : معلومات عن نوع التنسيق 


Ctrl + U : سطر تحت النص 


Ctrl + F4 : خروج من الملف 


Ctrl + N : ملف جديد 


Ctrl + H : استبدال 


Ctrl + I : خط مائل 


Ctrl + K : تنسيق المستند


Ctrl + P : طباعة


Ctrl + O : فتح منطقة 


د + Ctrl : تكبير النص 

ج + Ctrl : تصغير النص 


Alt + S : قائمة تنسيق 

Alt + J : قائمة تعليمات 

[ + Alt : قائمة جدول 


] + Alt : قائمة أدوات 


Alt + U : قائمة عرض 


Alt + P : قائمة تحرير 


Alt + L : قائمة ملف 


“ + Alt : قائمة إطار 


Alt + Q : تعديل مسطرة


Ctrl + E : توسيط النص 

Ctrl + F : بحث 


Ctrl + B : خط أسود 


Ctrl+Shift + P : حجم الخط


Ctrl+Shift + S : نمط 


Ctrl + D : خط 


Ctrl+Shift + K : تحويل الحروف - Capital 


Shift + F3 : تحويل الحروف - Capital 


Ctrl+Shift + L : وضع نقطة عند بداية النص


Ctrl+Alt + E : حواشي سفلية ترقيم روماني 


Ctrl+Alt + R : وضع علامة ®


Ctrl+Alt + T : وضع علامة ™


Ctrl+Alt + C : وضع علامة © 


Ctrl+Alt + I : معاينة الصفحة قبل الطباعة

Shift + F7 : قاموس المرادفات


Ctrl+Alt + F1 : معلومات النظام 


Ctrl+Alt + F2 : فتح الدلائل 


Ctrl + J : تسوية النص من الجانبين 


Ctrl + L : بداية النص من الجانب الأيسر 


Ctrl + Q : بداية النص من الجانب الأيمن 


Ctrl + E : توسيط النص 


Ctrl + M : تغيير المقاس الأعلى للفقرة


Shift + F5 : رجوع إلى الموضع الذي انتهيت منه عند إغلاق الملف


= + Ctrl + Alt : تخصيص


F3 : إدخال نص تلقائي


F9 : تدقيق حقول 


F10 : تحريك إطار لفتح النوافذ 


F1 : تعليمات 


F5 : الانتقال إلى 


F7 : تدقيق إملائي


F8 : تعليم منطقة 


ctrl+a يعمل هذا الامر بتحديد الكل للنص اوالكائن 


ctrl+c يعمل هذا الامر بنسخ الذي تم تحديده 


ctrl+v يعمل هذا الامر بلصق المنسوخ 


ctrl+x يعمل هذا الامر بقص الذي تم تحديدة 


ctrl+z هذا الامر مهم جداً يمكنك التراجع عن اي امر عملته


ctrl+p هذا الامر يعطي لبرنامج المتصفح او اي برنامج امر بالطباعة 


ctrl+o يمكنك فتح ملف من اي برنامج عن طريق هذا الامر 


ctrl+w يمكنك اغلاق اي نافذة مفتوحة


أتمنى تنال إعجابكم ...
*​


----------



## مورا مارون (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي كتير ع الاختصارات

بس بعتقد مكانهم في قسم لكمبيوتر​


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ينقل الى الكومبيوتر


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51832&highlight=%E3%D2%CF%E6%CC%C9


----------



## الروح النارى (24 يناير 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *يا الله نبدا نتعلم سوى ....*​
> *أتمنى تنال إعجابكم ...*​


 
*شـــكراااً ليــ *Molka Molkan ـــك

موضوع رااائع جداً
هام جدًا

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يباركك حبيبى
شكرا ياغالى


----------

